# SKS project



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got this out of my brother in-laws closet. Going to dress it up a little, add a scope and see how it will work in the woods. Any sugestions?


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I had a good metal guy chop mine up, and turn it into a great little "truck gun". Removed the rear sight assembly, silver soldered a short tube on top of the back of reciever, with an M1A aperature soldered onto the front of tube. He then chopped the magazine so it would fit flush with bottom of stock, still holding five rounds, but handy to carry at the balance point comfortable. 
That thing would ring the gongs out at 100 and 200 with regularity....great rifle for what they are.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Keep us updated with what you do to it.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

no hooks said:


> Just got this out of my brother in-laws closet. Going to dress it up a little, add a scope and see how it will work in the woods. Any sugestions?


 Nice gun....don't butcher it. Looks like a Norinco, with Bayonet .....looks like the dust cover has been traded out.....If the stock has not been traded you have an Almost original gun. The norinco's are getting harder to find....most of the ones you can get are Yugos. 
Butchered SKS's are all over the place if you want one.....you will sink a lot of good money into a gun, and in the end you will end up with a firearm that is no more acurate than when you started, and is no longer collectable.
If you want a project, sell the sks to a collector, add a few $, buy an ak 47 and you will already have a scope mount, detachable mags, and a gun that you will use.
I only say these things, because I already went down that road, once....not far enough that I couldn't get the weapon back to original condition, but far enough to learn the lesson.
The SKS is fun to shoot AS-IS, Nothing you will do will add anything to it. IF you don't like shooting with iron sights, choos another weapon.:thumbsup:


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

USA Performance has a steady 3 rail rear cover for a scope ,raised so you can still use your sights and a 5 round mag. for less than $50 for both. I have an extra camo montecarlo stock for a couple boxes of ammo if interested.Been looking at all the things on line you can do to make them look a lot cooler for the kids . Lots of nice stuff out there ,but i like the wood best.


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Went ahead and got this thing pointed towards the woods. Added an ATI monte carlo stock (wish I had seen the one Surefire had 1st) muffle brake and a 5 round magazine so it is woods legal. Still working on a scope mount. Problem I am having is that I have a 3X9 40MM that I took off another rifle and I want to use it but with regular scope mounts I can't get it far enough forward to get the proper eye relief. I ordered an offset scope mount that hopefully will get me the extra distance I need. Still need to get a sling mount for the rear and then it will be range time. Plan on keeping all of the original parts so I can go back to original if the mood stirkes me. 
I have a question about ammo for this rifle. Everything I have read says that this is a 7.62X39. I have also seen 7.62X54 ammo listed for sale. What is the difference?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

no hooks said:


> I have a question about ammo for this rifle. Everything I have read says that this is a 7.62X39. I have also seen 7.62X54 ammo listed for sale. What is the difference?


You need 7.62x39 ....shoots the same round as the ak47. 7.62x54 is a longer,higher power round for bolt action rifles....won't fit in yours. You should get some hollow point, or soft tip ammo for hunting. Glad to hear you are keeping the stock parts for later.:thumbsup:
PS: If you get a scope mounted far enough foreward...you may need a shell deflector....this weapon ejects the shells straight up.....with a vengence!!!...I don't think a scope would last long being battered in that manner.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

You may want a compact scope so you can still use the stripper clips. 154 grain soft point great on deer. It looks great. Be careful about what you want to add, some of that stuff out there will weigh it down.
Good luck, let us know how its going...
ps: cheaperthandirt.com and sportsmansguide.com are great for stuff...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> You may want a compact scope so you can still use the stripper clips. 154 grain soft point great on deer. It looks great. Be careful about what you want to add, some of that stuff out there will weigh it down.
> Good luck, let us know how its going...
> ps: cheaperthandirt.com and sportsmansguide.com are great for stuff...


 :blink: Dang!...I totally forgot about the loading problem with the scope....that was the biggest deal-breaker for me .....Couldn't use stripper clips, and made it harder to load from top. You CAN load from the bottom, but it's hard to get the rounds to sit quite right/end up in the right position when you close the stock mag. Guess if you have duckbill mags that isn't a problem.
- If you haven't been to www.wideners.com ....check it out....best mil-sur ammo prices I've seen.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I put a dragunov stock on mine, do not like the weight and it is almost to long for me and I have long arms, no way to adjust it. Get an adjustable stock, if you can find someone with the add ons you like check out theirs before you pay alot of money and not like what you did, nearly impossible to get your money back on poor accessories. I maybe going back to factory stock till I decide what to do next.
Good Luck


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I'm finished. Had to modify the offset scope mount to accept my scope but now the eye relief is right on.
Waiting for the mailman to bring some ammo and I'll be headed to the range.
3 X 9 40MM scope, shell deflector installed, just need the ammo.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good! Be sure and let us know how it groups. What ammo did you order?


----------

